# Heater malfunction



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

Everything is dead....
My heater went nuts and killed all of my fish and snails......but my turtles were in heaven...
Im so mad!
I loved my fish....
So I guess I have to start all over again...
Somebody with a cycled tank send me some gravel from it!!
man...my poor fish....


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

You sure have alot of things happen to your fish.. I dont wanna sound ugly, but are these "real" posts??


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

yes their real....
I have the crappiest luck ever
my green terror was doing fine and was healthy and everything...and then this happened....
this was my first big aquarium my first cichlids and what not
Im going to get another filter and cycle the tank...all the way this time...
and try again....or just say screw it and get sugar gliders
I enjoy having fish....But I guess I just suck as a fish owner...maybe i should have stuck to boring goldfish
But I still have my Betta
Eh I dont know what to do maybe I will just get some salamanders and aquatic frogs....guess things that breathe water just arent my things
Makes me feel really bad....poor fish...


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

You stated above that you were going to cycle your tank "all the way this time" - that itself probably created some of your problems. If you want to continue to keep fish I suggest you clean your tank good, replace the filter media and do a complete cycle on it - WITHOUT FISH. it will take about 3-4 weeks but your fish will be happier and healthier if you do.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

Georgia Peach said:


> You stated above that you were going to cycle your tank "all the way this time" - that itself probably created some of your problems. If you want to continue to keep fish I suggest you clean your tank good, replace the filter media and do a complete cycle on it - WITHOUT FISH. it will take about 3-4 weeks but your fish will be happier and healthier if you do.


Yeah I know that not having the tank cycled all the way was part of the problem...I thought that it was cycled at first...but I was wronge.

and the heater making the water hot hot wont kill fish??
Its happened to a few people in other forums and it killed all of their fish too.

Yup Im cleaning the tank out and putting turtles and other small critters in...I dont want to kill anymore fishies...except for feeders heh heh turtle snacks
Next month Im getting another big filter and big ol river rocks and a butt load of fake plants and some white sand with crushed coral...and I will post pics to brag lol...well....If I end up changing my mind about getting more fishies I will come back in here


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

where do you live? i havent heard anyone talk about sugar gliders in a loooooong time, they have been illegal here for awhile. i miss those little guys. but if your giving up fish, look into dendrobates (poison dart frogs) very cool animals if your looking for a display tank. the hard part is feeding them, and fruit flys are easy to breed once you get the first culture.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

Im in Georgia...they are illegal here...also
Im thinking about the fish thing again...their just to cool 
but Im not going to get them for atleast 2 months..
What do you all think about German Blue rams?
I dont want any super aggressive fish cause I want to have more than 1 in my 55 gal...


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

if you have bad luck avoid german blues..go with Bolivians..a lot hardier


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im in georgia too, why would you be thinkin about sugar gliders if you cant even get them (or can you)


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Why are they illegal??


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i dont know why, but its stupid. because they are super cool little guys. (and gals) ga makes a bunch of stuff illegal.


----------

